# Looking for Hunting area in Barrow Co.



## Arrow-Slinger (Sep 18, 2008)

I am moving to Barrow County in a few weeks and I am trying to find some hunting land, either private, public, or lease. The land doesn't have to be in Barrow it can be the surrounding counties. I love to hunt deer, hogs, and waterfowl. If any of yall have any ideas I would love to hear them.


----------



## catman (Sep 18, 2008)

We have a club with 2,000+ acres in Oglethorpe County if you are interested. It is family oriented. No drinking. We need three members. We have been quality managing for over 10 years and have abundant deer, turkey, hogs, and the South Fork Broad River for ducks, fish, etc. Dues are $695 and this includes a $25 charge for new members. No restrictions on atv's. Call me if interested. 706-540-2872

Thanks, Tim


----------



## wbcoop7 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Redlands WMA*

Redlands WMA is only about 30 or 40 minutes depending on where you live in Barrow County...There are oppurtunities for waterfowl there as well as good deer and turkey population.  I do a good bit of duck hunting there early in the season.


----------

